# I don't know what to do.



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I have Cody for a year now. I got him when he was 12 weeks old last March. He's not calm and I don't know how to control it. I've been trying to train him for the past year but he still jumps on people when they come in the house almost knocking them down. He does the same when I come home. When we walk, he pulls and barks at everyone and all dogs. He's very smart and has learned a lot of tricks but he doesn't listen. I thoughthat possibly he was lonesome during the day because I work and he's all alone, so I got a puppy to keep him company hoping that it would calm him down. I introduced him to the new puppy slowly. He picked the puppy up with his mouth and almost threw him. 
I don't know what to do or how to control him and now I'm afraid he'll pass it on to the new puppy. I know it's something that I'm doing wrong but I have tried everything but nothing works.:frusty: If it continues I'll have to put him up for adoption but I don't want to because I love him dearly.
Any suggestions would be so appreciated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you done obedience classes with him?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just read the best book this week: How to Teach Your New Dog Old Tricks, by Dr. Ian Dunbar. Granted, it is geared towards training puppies, but the lessons would apply to Cody too. 

If you have never taken any basic obedience training classes, I'd highly encourage you to do that. Trainers will help you understand how to relate to your dog and how to motivate him. Be careful to only work with trainers who specialize in positive methods. Being a year old, you two have probably established some habits that are going to need breaking. The book will help, but a trainer can show you how to change the interactions between you two.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

If at all possible I would consider finding a behaviourist who can help you with this problem .. It is hard to continue to take this task on on all on your own .. 
I also suggest the book by the woman who has the program on Animal Planet It is me or the dog ! 
He needs to know his place in the pack right now he is confused and he thinks he is in charge . He needs some structure instruction on how to walk on a leash and also some socialization with other dogs and people ..
There are other threads concerning this situation .. You are not alone there are other people you have considered rehoming their dog due to their frustration and lack of control of their pet . 
Do not give up on him . You just need to find a formual that works best for you and that is why it is helpful to have someone assess your dog so they can decide which area to work on first .. Once you start having a plan and someone to asssist you and support you you will be amazed at how things begin to change and he will be more manageable . 
Obedience classes may help but I think it might be overwhelming for you and your pet in the beginning .. That is why it is better to hire a behaviourist ..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Glenda, Kimberley is right on this one. You sound a little overwhelmed. Get some training. Good book eh Kimberly?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Perhaps a behaviorist would be better but I will also recommend obedience classes. I have my 3 1/2 yo Hav in classes and he is doing great. Honestly he graduated (I'm so proud) top of the beginner class and he is also doing incredible in intermediate. I was also worried that I could not teach him the basics because he was older but I was wrong.

Before I started with him, I went in with Gitter and met with the trainer so we could check her out and she us. It really has worked out very well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dave, the book is excellent and practical. I love that he translates our actions into how they come across to dogs who cannot understand why we do the things we do. I have already recommended it to one of my puppy homes that is picking up their puppy tonight. Utilizing the methods in this book will most certainly guarantee success.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Glenda--I am sorry you are having problems with Cody. He sounds very energetic. I think you both would benefit from some training. If you can get him to walk nicely on a leash, you can walk him long enough to use some of that excess energy. Does he like to fetch? This is another way to use up some energy.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Glenda--I am sorry you are having problems with Cody. He sounds very energetic. I think you both would benefit from some training. If you can get him to walk nicely on a leash, you can walk him long enough to use some of that excess energy. Does he like to fetch? This is another way to use up some energy.


Loose leash walking is something we are doing now.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay, I just ordered a used copy of Ian Dunbar's book  Thanks for the recommendations, Kimberly and Dave!

Glenda, I really hope things will improve with Cody! :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've ordered it from the library to check out, too!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have that book and found it to be very helpful. Honestly, I knew most of the training methods in it already, but it was good conformation of the training methods I use while giving me some extra tips.

Glenda, I really think you need to invest in an obedience class with Cody if you haven't already. It sounds like you've let him get away with a lot and he just needs some strict limits. If you have gone to obedience and it hasn't helped, try to get a trainer to come to your house and give you some tips. I'm sure they'll be able to help you not only with Cody but with your new puppy too. Good luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> I've ordered it from the library to check out, too!


Wow, your library had it? I checked there first and they didn't have it.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all for taking the time to respond. I did have obedience training with Cody and I truly wasn't letting him get away with things. I also watched all the episodes of "It's me or my dog" and ordered various DVD about Training. I guess the last resort is to get a trainer. I'm only hoping that the puppy's temperament doesn't change. 
Thanks all for your advice.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had a trainer come to our house, she was wonderful! That might be a good option for you since you have two dogs. I loved the individual attention she was able to give Scooter and I learned a lot. Much better than a class environment when you're working on a certain issue.

Good luck, I hope things get better.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My bichon mix was calm. Then we got Cooper. Even with classes, he's always been a spaz. Then, we got Bodie..who was calm. Now, he's a freak.
So, I'm gonna say if you're worried about the new one..get control now. Or you'll have two like that on your hands.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glenda, I'm sorry to hear about the problems with Cody. I know it must be hard. You are not alone. I have had many of those problems with Marble and continue to. He lunges/barks and bares his teeth at other dogs, he has nipped a little boy in the face, he whines, has separation anxiety and only listens half the time. (sounds bad, but he is also so sweet, loving, devoted and playful with us). Our behaviorist was able to make quite a bit of progress with him. We still have a long way to go, but it helped. I'm waiting for group classes when my kids' schedules clear a little. The book Kimberly recommended sounds great, and I really believe the right behaviorist will help you.
Having your own trainer focus on just you, Cody and the puppy, will give you a lot of support and confidence. It does take time, but you can do it. Good luck, and keep us posted.:hug:
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Having a trainer come to our home helped. She worked with us on the specific issues we wanted to concentrate on. She came highly recommended, worked in my vet's office and we saw real progress with her methods. 

Good luck!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Having not just a trainer but the RIGHT trainer makes a difference. I've seen my girls' trainer work wonders on a couple of dogs. Both were/are large breed, 10 month old pups who are very strong and very puppy nuts! By that I mean barking, jumping, moving all the time, no leash manners etc. Molly turned her behaviour around 180 degrees after only 6 classes. Bella is in Rumor's class now and after only 3 classes there is already much improvement. Much of it comes from having a trainer who can explain to us what our actions or reactions actually mean to the dog. It's funny to see the difference between my very sedate four year old 29 lb Sheltie and this 10 month old, probably 50 lb puppy. Classes are never dull. 
Good luck. I hope you find something that works well for you and your dog.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

How do I know who the *right* trainer is. How can I tell? Any recommendations out there for Long Island Trainer.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Glenda, I'm far from being an expert so I will only give you hints: pm Poornima, she lives in Long Island and the behaviorist she mentioned above may live there too. Next, I believe you can also contact HRI and ask them for help. Especially if you decide to re-home Cody (which I pray won't be necessary). Keep us posted.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I took Cosmo - my challenge to Ian Dunbar's Puppy class and it worked well .. I have said this befor I took Asta to one class and he did fine in the puppy class the repeat class was a bust .. We dropped out - the trainer could not manage the larger dogs . They had not been in the previous class and thus it was not well balanced or managed ..
That is why some Humane socities have small dog only classes .
I also have Ian Dunbar's book and it helped me immensely but there are a lot of new books out there now that are also very helpful ..
Cosmo graduated with Honors from his puppy class as he is very smart !! WE did our homework as instructed and it paid off . He learned so many important behaviours such as bite inhibition socialization with others come sit stay walk on leash all the basics . 
It did not address his insistent barking and his stubborness . The behaviourist I found helped me in so many ways .. I still call her in occcasionally when something new may arise .. 
I was very lucky with the behaviourist I found she really loves her work and the animals she works with are very special to her . She had a wonderful sense of humor and she made me see all the positive attributes of my dogs . Her attitude and support were invaluable to me .. One thing she stressed to me is that you do not want to overwork your dog and break their spirit ..


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We also took Daisy to obedience classes. Whenever she gets into a wild, unmanageable mood, we put her in a "down/stay" and if she moves, we tell her "WRONG", put her back in position, and repeat "stay". She eventually learned we would keep doing this over and over, again and again - so she's "pretty good" at staying now. No matter how wild her mood is, once she is in a down/stay she settles down. Don't know if this would work for you or not.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't know if this is possible or if you would consider it but could you return the new puppy to the breeder and work on his training as you sound overwhelmed. You could add the new addition in a few weeks when you get him more under control. Havanese can be very different in personality too. Dasher requires a lot more exercise than Dora (he is still younger but he in general runs around a lot more).


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, Glenda. I would def. bring in a trainer/behaviorist to try to sort this out. I don't think it's too late to change the situation. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

we had some issues with Tugger when we first got him. He tried to mount my children constantly, would not come at all outside and would bark at other dogs he met on the street. We tried obedience classes and reworking his behavior with treats BUT What worked the best for us all around was working on being the pack leader. I know that it sounds really strange when you are talking about a 10 lb dog but just looking at everything from a pack leader standpoint really changed things. I read that my children should be seen as the off spring of the pack leader so I worked on enforcing my wishes about the kids like, not touching their toys, letting the kids take a bone from him, etc. We worked on eating after us, exiting always after us, walking at our side for walks- not on the flexi, not barking at dogs outside etc. After a while all of his issues started getting better, even his outside recalls when he escaped out of the house. The chewing on things got a lot better too when we stopped just removing the object from him to making him drop it and having him walk away and leave the object there.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Dave, the book is excellent and practical. I love that he translates our actions into how they come across to dogs who cannot understand why we do the things we do. I have already recommended it to one of my puppy homes that is picking up their puppy tonight. Utilizing the methods in this book will most certainly guarantee success.


Right on, Kimberly. If you like giving someone ,something to read ,(like I do) ,I find that Ian's free download of Before You Get Your Puppy is loaded with great advice. Quite often people won't go to the effort and expense to buy a book ,but with this they can go immediately and read it. At Dog Star Daily it is always available and he even had After You Get Your Puppy for free download ,for a time limited offer. Anyway here is the free download of BEFORE YOU GET YOUR PUPPY. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree about setting the tone in the home that you are in charge .. 
Dogs get stressed just like humans . Some dogs think it is their job to take care of you .
Sometimes when it is just too much for Cosmo he has a time out just like a child .. Now he is older I ask him do you need a time out and he will look at me and lie down and settle .. Sometimes he cannot for whatever reasons and he gets a time out .. Not a long one but long enough to know I am serious . 
I needed to set boundaries and let him know enough is enough .. Remember it does take time .. Babysteps and just be loving but consistent .. 
These are very intelligent dogs - they will get it .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The trainer we had come over was amazed at how quickly Scooter learned, she had never worked with a Havanese before except for one she was fostering who had been in a puppy mill. We were doing lots of this wrong but they learn so fast with the positive reinforcement! Don't give up, I know it's frustrating and so hard but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree .. They are very very smart .. When I first met Tulip I could not believe how smart she was .. She could do so many tricks beyond her basic obedience and she loved to show you what she could do ..
Every dog is different .. I agree positive reinforcement is so important .. In a while they do not need the treats pleasing you is treat enough .. 
The one thing that the trainer at Ian Dunbars class was to use your voice and body language to show your approval and disapproval .
I still remeber training Cosmo at 6 am in the morning because when he was a little guy he loved to get up early .. Now he is on a much more realistic schedule ..
So things do change and improve .. It is worth it ..


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> I just read the best book this week: How to Teach Your New Dog Old Tricks, by Dr. Ian Dunbar. Granted, it is geared towards training puppies, but the lessons would apply to Cody too.


I know that book is readily available on line. Does anybody know if it's available at the chain pet stores like PetSmart or Petco?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I ordered it from Amazon but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered mine too (Amazon). It's a lot easier than searching the local stores.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I just would like to thank you all for your input. Things got much better. I was a bit overwhelmed and lots going on in my pesonal life and I think Cody noticed it. 
This is a great forum and It's great to have people to talk to.
Thanks again.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Glenda - glad to hear that you have had some progress with Cody. Did you do more training tog et him to listen?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has never been a problem in that realm, but there was a dog in our obedience class who jumped on everyone when they came in the door. What they suggested was attaching the dogs leash to a door so they can't go too far. When somebody walks in, have the dog do a sit and stay there (treat accordingly) until they are calm. Then detach the leash fromt he doorknob. It seemed to work quite well with the insane lab puppy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Glenda, I'm so glad things are getting better!  What kind of training did you find that worked on Cody?
Gina


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Gina,
I didn't take him for training. I had a very difficult winter with family problems and I wasn't taking him for walke in the cold weather. I knew it was my fault and not Cody's but at the time I was overwhelmed with things going on. I'm the one who needed the training, not Cody. The poor guy needed to go for his walks... Simply letting him out in the yard doesn't do it. He's was barking at everyone he sees because he's not used to seeing other people. I took him on the beach a couple of days and he loved it. He still barks at other dogs and people but is getting much better. I should be frustrated with myself and not him! :frusty:
He's such a smart puppy.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

that's very good news, I'm glad it is working out! I would sometimes get worried when I'd read about people having training problems with their Havs, wondering if I was about to get in over my head with a puppy, but it's reassuring to know it's usually an adjustment required by the human, not the dog, like just approaching it from a more dog-centered viewpoint usually accomplishes the goal. Think like a dog.... that'll be my mantra....


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup... That's it Diane. I knew it was me. I now feel so bad for getting crazying the way I did. He's such a sweetheart and as I said* it was ALL my fault*!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Try not to feel bad, nobody is perfect, and you know now what you did not know then. I did a lot of things wrong with my previous dog and learned as I went along, so I understand the guilty feeling, but you can't go back and do it over. I'm sure he's forgiven you! They do teach us to live in the moment. I don't know if it's possible to get everything right from day one, and they are re-trainable and adaptable, I think, once you start communicating in their language. I have done a lot more homework this time around before bringing puppy home, but I know I will still make mistakes. It's to be expected, and it will work out in the end.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I try to remember that I like to do new things--a dog is no different. I would get nervous and testy if I only got up, spent the whole day in the house never going anywhere, and then back to bed. I would probably "snap" at anyone who came near me, or get so excited I would talk their ear off (people-version of jumping on someone).

Some weeks life gets so crazy, I even look forward to going grocery shopping! Ick.

If the tornados and hail would go away this evening (I am in OK), we would go for a walk now. :frusty:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I can relate...Todd is used to going for lots of walks, trips to the dog park and just around town with me but the weather has been so rainy that I haven't been taking him out nearly enough and his people skills are suffering.

He's barking at every little sound and if someone comes over to visit he goes absolutely crazy jumping up and barking like mad...I'm feeling like a horrible mom because I know that lack of socilization and exercise are the problem. 
Hopefully the weather improves soon and we can resume normal activities.


----------

